# pfsense squid proxy



## sahmed (Jun 22, 2022)

I am using pfsense squid proxy server in my office. I am accessing one site i.e "https://bppthree.vdc.services/tenderssearch?type=tenders&search=", which does not  display tender information given on website. Please guide necessary settings for pfsense squid which is causing to stop browsing of said website.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 22, 2022)

sahmed said:


> Please guide necessary settings for pfsense squid which is causing to stop browsing of said website.


Please read the rules. PfSense is not supported here.

GhostBSD, pfSense, TrueNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

